# Welding Cart for 3 Machines



## Janderso (Sep 30, 2018)

I thought to save space I would build a welding cart.
I am going to add a 220v outlet for the welding/cutting equipment and I will add a 110v receptacle to plug in an angle grinder if I so choose.
I like it.
The 2” stock came from a scrap yard.


----------



## RJSakowski (Sep 30, 2018)

A great solution!


----------



## JRP (Sep 30, 2018)

NIce!  Were you working off of a set of plans or did you just start from scratch?


----------



## Janderso (Sep 30, 2018)

I just measured my equipment and drew up some plans.
It saves space and will be nice to have all the equipment in one easy mobile cart.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Sep 30, 2018)

I made a two layer one a few years back and now need to upgrade to one like this.  good on ya ............


----------



## eugene13 (Sep 30, 2018)

I built one like yours many years ago, stick machine on the bottom, mig in the middle, plasma on the top and bottles in back, saves a lot of space.


----------



## pontiac428 (Oct 1, 2018)

Blue welders are the best.  Nice cart!


----------



## Dabbler (Oct 2, 2018)

Nice cart!  All my welders are blue - so even better!


----------



## Technical Ted (Oct 2, 2018)

Nice cart! I wish I had your welding machines! All I currently have is an AC/DC stick machine... hmmm, maybe I should start looking! 

Ted


----------

